# International Travel with my Kindle



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a couple questions, feel free to answer any part of them...

I've noticed that there are a few international travelers.  Do you use a universal charger like iGo and just hook it up to a converter?  Are there any concerns/worries about doing this?  Would it be better to bring separate chargers (phone, ipod, Kindle)?  Is there anything else besides charging that I need to think about?

I've also seen on different threads that a few people have iGo chargers and they seem to like them.  Is it really easier/lighter/smaller to carry an iGo with three different tips instead of carrying three chargers?

I'm looking for any tips or advice you can give me!  I'm traveling to France and Italy this summer.  It's the trip of a lifetime for me.  I lead a boring Midwestern life and never thought I would get to do something like this.  I am so excited!  I've never traveled to Europe, I certainly don't want to haul more junk with me than necessary.  My Kindle is considered necessary!  

I would love to hear any pointers or opinions


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kim, sounds like a great trip.  I bought the kindle cause we're going on a long cruise to southern Europe in March and I didn't want to carry a ton of books (8 days at sea).  Not sure why you'd carry your phone charger as I don't think a US cell will work in Europe.  I'd bet this IGo thing would be a better way to go than the separate chargers, but remember most of Europe is on 220 vice the 110 we have here so be careful.  Not much help.  Im' sure others will help more.  Have a great trip!

John


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

John is right about your cell phone.. it won't work in Europe so you really won't need that charger.  And anything you can leave behind will be a good thing.  

Have a great trip!  I did Italy and Greece last summer and loved it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, the iGo really is lighter than a charger for each device.  However, I haven't used mine in Europe.  My previous experience in Europe, and I've been several times, is that some devices only need a plug adapter; others need to be plugged into a transformer.  Generally, if your device doesn't have a big boxy plug or a box somewhere in the cord, it needs to be plugged into a transformer; otherwise it just needs an adapter.  I found that plugging something that didn't need a transformer into a transformer kept it from charging properly.  Read the manual or go to the website for the device.

Some cell phones will work in Europe.  Mine does.  Call your service provider to doublecheck.  You may need to turn on international calling.  It was free to turn it on but I had to take the extra step to do it.  We used the cell phone several times over there, including to call home when my husband needed to go in the hospital in Spain.  I'll never travel over there without a cell phone, and I had made sure I had a cell phone that worked over there when I purchased my last one.

Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

As far as the cell phone goes... It depends on the phone and the provider.  With my phone and using AT&T, I am able to use my phone in Europe.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kim,

Go buy one of these: 







(they sell them at Amazon)

and one of these: 







(which you probably have already in your house)

and you'll be all set to run/charge your Kindle, computer, battery charger, iPod, and whatever other device you decide to bring along on your trip. You should be all set. If you bring along a hair dryer, make sure it has one of the switches to change from 110/220 v. In my experience, hair dryers are the only thing that need to be converted. I actually haven't brought a hair dryer on the last few trips I have been on because they are usually available in the hotel room or I just towel dry my hair (my hair is short).

Remember, whispernet doesn't work in Europe so you'll need the USB cable if you want to transfer any books during your trip. And, also, remember that the USB doesn't trickle charge the Kindle so you will need your charger.

I go to Europe at least once per year so please feel free to ask questions. I am happy to help!

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, the iGo really is lighter than a charger for each device. However, I haven't used mine in Europe. My previous experience in Europe, and I've been several times, is that some devices only need a plug adapter; others need to be plugged into a transformer. Generally, if your device doesn't have a big boxy plug or a box somewhere in the cord, it needs to be plugged into a transformer; otherwise it just needs an adapter. I found that plugging something that didn't need a transformer into a transformer kept it from charging properly. Read the manual or go to the website for the device.


Wow, thanks for the info Betsy.
Transformers.... Adapters.... I thought I only needed one simple little dohicky thing, I have more to learn than I thought I did.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It depends on the phone. All of the major cell phone carriers have phones that work in the US and in Europe. If you have one of those cell phones, it would make sense to bring it. I would strongly encourage you to see about temporarily adding an international package to your cell phone plan.

You are going to need a converter. You can buy universal converters now so that you have to carry a ton of them.

I would warn you to look into the types of plugs and electrical outlets are used in France and Italy and make sure you have the right converters. When I was in Egypt, I blew up a rechargable battery recharger because I had placed it in the wrong outlet. I didn't realize that there are two outlets (each with a different voltage) in Egypt and I had placed it in the wrong one. I lost a $20 charger and the batteries in it. Thank god it was not my IPod. I didn't have  Kindle at the time.

The other option is to try and get a replaceable battery for the Kindle and charge it before you leave. That way you have two batteries and can swap if needed. That is what I am planning on doing for my honeymoon. I know the Amazon replaceable ar eon back order but have been told that there are several other options.

I studied abroad in Italy and loved it. It is a wonderful country. Here is a tip, check the bill when you get it for the gratuity. When I was there, the gratuity was already inluded in the bill. My Italian friends loved going out to eat with me because we would get better service. The restaurants know that most Americans don't realize that the tip is included in the bill and so they give them good serivice looking for a large tip on top of the already billed tip. 

I have to say, I was bummed that I could not find decent travel guides for New Zealand for the Kindle.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If you bring along a hair dryer, make sure it has one of the switches to change from 110/220 v. In my experience, hair dryers are the only thing that need to be converted. I actually haven't brought a hair dryer on the last few trips I have been on because they are usually available in the hotel room


Thanks - I was certainly wondering about the hair dryer. Unfortunately, I have one of those heads that NEED the dryer.

And I will be loading up my Kindle with reading material before I go. I don't plan to bring a laptop or USB cable.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> Wow, thanks for the info Betsy.
> Transformers.... Adapters.... I thought I only needed one simple little dohicky thing, I have more to learn than I thought I did.


You don't need a transformer for your Kindle charger.

In my experience, I haven't needed one for my computer (Sony Vaio and previously, 2 different Gateways). I have also not needed anything special for the battery charger and on my most recent trip, my iPhone. The kids haven't needed anything for their iPods, either. You just need an adapter for the plug.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I would strongly encourage you to see about temporarily adding an international package to your cell phone plan.


Yes, I agree. AT&T also recommended I add an international calling plan just before I leave, and then I can revert back to my regular plan as soon as we come back. I certainly want my teenage daughter to be able to get a hold of me if she gets lost while chasing cute Italian boys.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> Thanks - I was certainly wondering about the hair dryer. Unfortunately, I have one of those heads that NEED the dryer.
> 
> And I will be loading up my Kindle with reading material before I go. I don't plan to bring a laptop or USB cable.


You may want to re-think the laptop (my 2 cents). Internet is everywhere in Europe (just like here). Wireless in cafes, Internet in hotel rooms. On all of my trips since 2002, I've used email to keep in touch. I set up a mailing list in advance of friends and family who want to hear from me and then every day or two, write a long, newsy email with updates on what I am doing/seeing. It's easier (and cheaper) than writing dozens of postcards and at the end of the trip, I have all my messages to pull together and compile into a trip journal. Another alternative would be to set up a blog and post to that. My son is in Jamaica right now (enjoying his Kindle) and he is doing all his updates to family and friends via Facebook and that is working well. With any of these it is easy to send/share pictures, too.

Another reason for a laptop is to keep track of and organize pictures. My husband does this more than me but when we are traveling, he is a total shutter bug. He'd download pictures to the computer every night, organize them and label them. You _think_ you'll remember what every single place/photo is but it is amazing how quickly you forget or get them mixed up.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

kim said:


> Yes, I agree. AT&T also recommended I add an international calling plan just before I leave, and then I can revert back to my regular plan as soon as we come back. I certainly want my teenage daughter to be able to get a hold of me if she gets lost while chasing cute Italian boys.


 some of us teenage girls can't help it. There's something about Europe that puts us in a romantic mood and bold in our actions!!! Or so I hear....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> Yes, I agree. AT&T also recommended I add an international calling plan just before I leave, and then I can revert back to my regular plan as soon as we come back. I certainly want my teenage daughter to be able to get a hold of me if she gets lost while chasing cute Italian boys.


I have AT&T and used my iPhone on my last trip. It worked great. The expensive thing is data transfer so you don't want to use it for web browsing* and try to keep text messages to a bare minimum.

*another reason for the laptop

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree on the photos.

One thing I did In ehypt was to take a picture of the ticket we had for the Temple or Museum. That way I knew all the pictures after that were from that location. I tried to keep a photo journal each night, going through and writing down what each picture was. It would have been easier with a lap top, which I did not have. And I would not have had to buy a memory card in Egypt because I filled both of mine up.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm the same way...gotta dry that hair.

I bought a special travel hairdryer. It was compact and worked on 2 currents. I don't remember the brand but I preferred it to my full size dryer and used it for many years. Some aren't very expensive and worth it. Here's a link for travel dryers.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=travel+hair+dryer&x=0&y=0

I loved Italy. Had a bad experience in France.

My travel tip for foreign countries...If you don't know the language and venture out on your own, take something with you that has the hotel address on it. It sounds pretty obvious but you will be excited and forget. Don't forget. 

Have fun.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> One thing I did In Egypt was to take a picture of the ticket we had for the Temple or Museum. That way I knew all the pictures after that were from that location.


Now_ that_ is a fabulous travel tip. Thanks, Prof!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I used my Palm T/X to send email; most places, as Leslie says, have wireless, either free or pay per use. It was a godsend last fall as I could keep family apprised of what was going on, for free! Only used the phone to call home once Fred got to feeling better so his sister could hear his voice and stop worrying.   

I never leave home without my laptop, EXCEPT when I go to Europe as I don't want to haul it everywhere I go (along with the DSLR camera I use).  Except in the UK, I'd be reluctant to leave it in most hotel rooms I've stayed in (note to Betsy: must win lottery so we can stay in better hotels).  Internet cafes are everywhere, though, and many hotels have pay-per-use computers in the lobby that you can use.  Being able to post pictures would be cool.  Now that I have my Acer Aspire, I may start bringing a laptop to Europe.

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie, 
Thanks for the laptop advice.  I will think about that.  I will already be carrying quite a bit of camera equipment (a fairly heavy body and a few lenses) and we will be moving through quite a few hotels so I was really worried about the amount of stuff I would be hauling around.  I was hoping to use my phone for my internet access and email communication.  

I'm still not sure if I want to haul the laptop with, but I'm going to give it some more thought.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have AT&T and used my iPhone on my last trip. It worked great. The expensive thing is data transfer so you don't want to use it for web browsing* and try to keep text messages to a bare minimum.
> 
> *another reason for the laptop


Great to know! I knew I could use my phone and AT&T in Europe, but I haven't checked out how much the calls, texts, and data will cost yet.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I agree on the photos.
> 
> One thing I did In ehypt was to take a picture of the ticket we had for the Temple or Museum. That way I knew all the pictures after that were from that location. I tried to keep a photo journal each night, going through and writing down what each picture was. It would have been easier with a lap top, which I did not have. And I would not have had to buy a memory card in Egypt because I filled both of mine up.


Great tip! I probably wouldn't have thought of this even though I've done something like it before. When shooting a swim meet for a local high school, before each race I take a picture of the program with the race marked on it. If you think it's hard to remember which temple is which, just try figuring out which is the 200m race as opposed to the 400m race when all the swimmers look alike.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another travel tip: Capital One is the only major credit card that has a 0% transaction fee when you use it in Europe. So if you don't have a Capital One card, you might want to consider getting one for the trip. All the other cards (that I checked, and I checked bunches) have a 3% fee which doesn't sound like much but it adds up, fast.

Just like here, they take credit cards everywhere and I use mine pretty much 99% of the time. Why? Well, if you use an ATM to get money, there is usually a transaction fee from your bank plus a fee from the machine so you may pay around $10-$12 every time you withdraw money. Of course, you could withdraw a large amount of money but do you really want to walk around with a pile of cash in your wallet? I don't. There are pickpockets. I usually have a fairly small amount of Euros and charge all my purchases. You get the best exchange rate when charging, too.

To get some Euros, investigate changing them before you leave (ask at your bank) or exchange at the airport, either before you leave or when you arrive. You will pay transaction fees but again, they usually have the best rate.

You can't change dollars or cash traveler's checks in banks in Europe. You are required to have an account at the bank. This went into effect with the EU and is also a result of 9/11. You have to go to the exchange bureau and you may not find one in small cities or towns.

Bottom line: get a no transaction fee credit card, bring a stash of Euros to start the trip and use your ATM card to get money during the trip, keeping track of how much you use it so you don't get stunned by the withdrawal fees.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Bottom line: get a no transaction fee credit card, bring a stash of Euros to start the trip and use your ATM card to get money during the trip, keeping track of how much you use it so you don't get stunned by the withdrawal fees.


I had no idea about this either! I thought I could use my VISA debit card in Europe the same way I use it here. I sure am glad I have all of you to set me straight!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> some of us teenage girls can't help it. There's something about Europe that puts us in a romantic mood and bold in our actions!!! Or so I hear....


LOL
Vegas - You are just too funny.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> I had no idea about this either! I thought I could use my VISA debit card in Europe the same way I use it here. I sure am glad I have all of you to set me straight!


Before getting a new card it would be worth it to check with your bank and find out what they say. But 0% transaction fee is definitely better than 3%. 

Ann


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

AMEX is great overseas. You can write checks for AMEX travellers Checks at the AMEX offices in each city. There is no fee associated with the service. I have no idea if they still cash travellers checks, I was there before 9/11 and they cashed travellers checks for members. They have some pretty good maps and can hold mail for you. 

Trust me, the temples all look a like. They use the same hyrogliphics and the overall style is pretty similar. I am sure if you are an expert you can tell them a part but I couldn't. Most places had a sign in English before you entered which you could take picture of for marking sake. I also got in the habit of taking a picture of the placard describing what I was looking at before taking a picture of whatever it was I was taking a picture of. 

I don't know when you are going to Italy but make sure you have something to cover your arms and legs before entering a church. Most of the Churches will not allow you in if you are showing your shoulders or skin above the knees. This goes for men and women. A pair of light weight pants or skirt and a shaw or t-shirt handles this easily enough. I saw people denied entrance to St. Peter's because they were not properly dressed. Also, keep your voice low if you ar ein a church. I saw people kicked out for being loud. People are there to worship as well as to take pictures. Some folks forget that. (I am not saying you will but reminding you because I know plenty of folks who did not and got in trouble for it).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> I had no idea about this either! I thought I could use my VISA debit card in Europe the same way I use it here. I sure am glad I have all of you to set me straight!


I am assuming your Visa debit card is the one you get from your bank, right? What I am calling an ATM card? Check with the bank about transaction fees. Also, you want to have a traditional credit card (such as the Capital One card) because not every restaurant/shop/museum can take debit cards (they don't have the keypad for the pin number).

AND....before you leave on your trip, make sure to call the credit card company and tell them you will be away. This way, they won't put a hold on your card when charges start coming in from Europe. This is always a fun call to make because the people are always nice and say, "Have a great trip!"

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bear in mind when using your credit cards, that the exchange rate used is not the exchange rate available at the time of purchase but at the time the credit is processed against your card, which may be days or weeks later, from our experience.  Sometimes you gain, sometimes you lose.  My husband prefers using the ATM for cash for small stuff and charges the big stuff.  And we've been places that didn't take charge cards, so having some cash on hand was good.  (There was even an ATM in Dubrovnik! next to the bombed out buildings.) 

We have a Capital One card, just got it, will check into that before we go to Europe this sumnmer, the 0 per cent transaction fee is good to know.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> AND....before you leave on your trip, make sure to call the credit card company and tell them you will be away. This way, they won't put a hold on your card when charges start coming in from Europe. This is always a fun call to make because the people are always nice and say, "Have a great trip!"
> 
> L


Especially good if you've never done this before. Our bank doesn't blink when we have charges in Croatia or Scotland, but yours might. They did call us at home and leave a message when we were driving cross country and charging gasoline in several states on the same day, guess they thought we were Bonnie & Clyde. When they couldn't reach us at home because we weren't there, I guess they figured it was us charging the gas in Oklahonma because they never put a hold on it!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Photocopy your passport, drivers liscene, and insurance cards. Keep one or two copies with you and give copies to family and/or friends in your area. If something should happen and you loose your passport, being able to have copies will make your life so much easier. Or have someone able to fax copies to you is helpful. I had a friend loose his entire families passport in France. They had to ahve a friend break into their house to find his sons baptismal records to get him a new passport because he was 10 and did not have any form of ID. Had they had copies no one would have had to break into their house because they would have had the passport numbers.

I also made sure to have photocopied my credit cards so that if they were lost or stolen I had all of that info at home. 

You can create a word document to put on your kindle with contact info, addresses, important numbers, and the like. Just to be safe.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> AMEX is great overseas. You can write checks for AMEX travellers Checks at the AMEX offices in each city. There is no fee associated with the service. I have no idea if they still cash travellers checks, I was there before 9/11 and they cashed travellers checks for members. They have some pretty good maps and can hold mail for you.


I think traveler's checks are rapidly becoming a thing of the past. For my son's trip to Jamaica they told him to bring traveler's checks (against my opinion!). They don't sell them at AAA anymore and he had to go to 3 different banks before he found one that had checks available...and he was only trying to get $500, not a million!

AMEX offices aren't as ubiquitous in Europe as they used to be. On my last trip, I was in cities that were slightly "off the beaten path" (Basel, Leuven, Heidleberg, Mannheim) but still plenty big and I can't recall seeing an AMEX office anywhere. Maybe they are there and I wasn't looking but my point is, they don't seem to be on every corner like they used to be.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Bummer, when I was there they were easy to find. Then again, I was in Rome, FLorence, Venice, and Milan when I had my AMEX.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Whenever I travel, the first picture I take of an event, or day, shows the name - be it a bookstore name, or a street sign, something to remind you that after that picture what is happening or where you are.  Remember "If this is Tuesday it Must be Belgium" movie?

Also pictures of all your papers is absolutely vital.  Replacements of passports is so much easier with a copy.

Everyone here is giving you wonderful advise so you should have a wonderful trip.  And of course, we all expect a trip report when you return, complete with pictures.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Instead of a laptop consider getting a netbook. I have an Acer Aspire One. It runs XP, has 1GB of RAM, a 160GB HDD, wifi, a webcam, and has a gorgeous 9' screen. It weighs about 2lbs and fits in my purse. Much easier than lugging a laptop around, and since it can be carried in a purse or backpack, you don't have the "steal me" sign a regular laptop bag gives out.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Also if you go to someplace like Paris or London use the Metro system.  Much cheaper and easier than getting a taxi.  Just in case you don't know the Metro is the Subway.  There is a metro stop directly beneath the Louvre in Paris.  It's great and easy to get around.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Kim,
> 
> Go buy one of these:
> 
> ...


Could someone please link this to amazon.com? I would not know how to find it there!
Thank you, sooo much!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> Could someone please link this to amazon.com? I would not know how to find it there!
> Thank you, sooo much!


Here you go:











L


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for the link


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Also if you go to someplace like Paris or London use the Metro system. Much cheaper and easier than getting a taxi. Just in case you don't know the Metro is the Subway. There is a metro stop directly beneath the Louvre in Paris. It's great and easy to get around.


Yes, we will be starting in Paris and we do plan to go to the Louvre. I have no problem taking the Metro; it's good to hear someone recommend it. And this is a great reminder that I'll want to check schedules and maps before I get there. I'm the type of person who wants to have some idea of what to expect before I get there.

We'll also be taking the really fast bullet train thing (I can't think of the right name for it) to the French Riviera. That will be fun too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You can buy converters at any electronics store. I would ask for a universal converter. They work great and you only need to carry one converter with you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> We'll also be taking the really fast bullet train thing (I can't think of the right name for it) to the French Riviera. That will be fun too.


TGV (pronounced Tay-Jhay-Vay). Tres Grand Vitesse

L


----------



## etiz (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm planning on doing some international travel later this year, and have learned (in the past) NOT to depend on plugging in "delicate" appliances - even with the proper plug adapters, the electrical current can zap a delicate item. I don't want to risk my Kindle!!!

Here's what I have gotten for travel:
An iGo battery-powered charger (that uses 2 AA batteries, which are widely available (but often pricey))
(I got mine on eBay - search for *iGo battery*)
iGo tips for my Kindle (A00) and other items I want (e.g., mp3 player) - I also got these on eBay

If you're going to have an automobile, an iGo car charge might be good (you can use the same tips). My sister lives in Germany, and she says that charging from a car battery is much more stable than the household current. (So I got her a car charger for her new Kindle!)

Just my 2 cents...
- etiz


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I was getting a little confused about the adapter - converter - transformer information, so I found this article. Anyone who has already traveled abroad probably already understands this, but it helped explain stuff to me.

http://users.telenet.be/worldstandards/electricity.htm


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> TGV (pronounced Tay-Jhay-Vay). Tres Grand Vitesse


And I've been trying to learn French, but have been very unsuccessful. I'll be lucky if I can remember 'please' and 'thank you'


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

kim said:


> And I've been trying to learn French, but have been very unsuccessful. I'll be lucky if I can remember 'please' and 'thank you'


You will also be doing better then most Americans.

When I was living in Milan I was in line at the post office with a friend. An American was in line and trying to get some help. She spoke no Italian and reverted to the shouting in English mode, because we all know that the person we are speaking with will learn English as we raise our voices. Finally, my friend and I went and translated. As we left the post office the women looks at us and says "I didn't realize that they would speak Italian."

I am assuming she meant that she thought everyone in Europe is fluent in English (they're not) but it was just this ridiculously awful mind set that drove me nuts.

I noticed that people are very willing to help you if you can say please, hello, thank you, good bye. It really helps if you can figure out left and right. Get one of the English to Italian and English to French dictionaries so you can write out sentences. For folks and translate what they write back.

And be ware of the Gypsies. While not all are bad, I had a group try to mass mug me. They sent their kids to surround me and then they take your stuff and run. They assume that people won't hit kids. I did. Many times. Another time a kid pick pocketed my friend but an Italian saw the kid and grabbed him so she got her money back. I realize that it is a stereotype and I hate to perpetuate it but I saw it happen while I was there. I know folks who were not willing to smack around kids who were stealing from them and so they lost their money and the like. Just be careful.

A money belt that you can loop around so it hangs over your breast is a good idea. I know a really good pick pocket can get that money anyway but most are not so light fingered that you're not going to feel yourself being fondled. Backpacks are not safe place to store anything of value. Even a locked back pack can be cut open with a knife. Wear them on your front when on public transportation. It might look dorky but is harder for someone to steal from you.

OK, so I know too many folks who got robbed.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Speaking of money belts - a lot of non-locals here will take out their wallets and show all their money, then wonder how they get robbed.  Pickpockets will hit or touch one place and then grab from another.  Another problem we have here a lot are the mustard bandits, and don't know why they would not be in Europe - someone comes up to you and indicates a bird messed on you and is trying to help you brush it off while someone else is relieving you of whatever.

Also, one thing that is very popular here - bra pockets.  I always get snickers (not the candy bars LOL)  from the bank girls when I put my withdrawals in my bra, feels funny at first but you get used to it.  Female vendors also understand and giggle.  They do the same thing!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

On one of our first family trips to Europe (France, June 2001) my husband pooh-poohed me and my talk about pickpockets. He had a fanny pack which he wanted to wear on his fanny and I kept saying, please put it in front and he said, no, it looks dorky (like who is looking at him and who cares?). Then, one day on the Metro, he felt something slipping into his pocket and grabbed the wrist, which was attached to a ~12 year old boy. My husband said, in English, (loudly) "Get your hand out of my f***in' pocket, I know what you are doing." The kid answered something in French (something like, Monsieur, leave me alone!) but my husband kept holding his wrist and said, "I know what you are doing...cut it out." The train stopped about a minute after this and the kid and a girl (who looked about 14, I am assuming his sister) scooted off at that stop.

My husband didn't complain about being dorky after that!

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My daughter was planning to use a backpack.  I was concerned about it, but now after reading about all your suggestions and experiences, I'll try to convince her to try something different.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I used a backpack my entire time there and it worked fine. I just knew not to wear it on my back while riding the metro. Walking in the street and the like it worked great. When you get into a crowd ou need to take it to one shoulder and hold it a bit more closely or swap it so you are wearing it on the front.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kim said:


> Yes, I agree. AT&T also recommended I add an international calling plan just before I leave, and then I can revert back to my regular plan as soon as we come back. I certainly want my teenage daughter to be able to get a hold of me if she gets lost while chasing cute Italian boys.


Don't worry, the cute Italian boys will chase _her_. They loooove American girls. They are all trying to get over here. My daughter and I traveled to Italy when she was 16. The guys followed her all over the place. We couldn't go to a restaurant without two or three of them coming over to the table, and forget the Spanish Steps. They hang out there in hordes. It was a good thing we were visiting friends and they were helpful in keeping the wolves at bay.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> ...the cute Italian boys will chase _her_...They hang out there in hordes...


Great! That's all I need - young hormone driven men chasing my young hormone driven daughter. No wonder I'm starting to turn grey already


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kim said:


> Great! That's all I need - young hormone driven men chasing my young hormone driven daughter. No wonder I'm starting to turn grey already


I recommend Gray Solutions by Nice N Easy  and handcuffing your daughter to you.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I recommend Gray Solutions by Nice N Easy  and handcuffing your daughter to you.


LOL
My daughter saw this response, she didn't think it was as funny as I do


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Something I learned when living in Europe...
Some large cities had special tourist passes for the Metro/U-Bahn/Underground.  If you are going to spend more than a day in a city, this is something to look into.  I learned about this from the Michelin guides for each city (these guides are good to have in Europe.)  In Paris, you had to go to the big tourist bureau on the Champs Elysee and take your passport to show that you were from another country.  You might do some research and see if this sort of pass is still available.  The Paris one we used to get was good for 3 or 5 days and included busses as well as the Metro.  Frankfurt had something similar, but we couldn't get one because we actually lived there, and I think that London had a similar offer, but I can't remember clearly, we did so much on that trip.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

etiz said:


> I'm planning on doing some international travel later this year, and have learned (in the past) NOT to depend on plugging in "delicate" appliances - even with the proper plug adapters, the electrical current can zap a delicate item. I don't want to risk my Kindle!!!


Since I live in Germany and have to use an adapter plug for my Kindle I can tell you don't worry about it. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

For those who are risk averse, you could get a solar charger and let that adsorb sunlight in your hotel room and recharge off of that. My fiancee used while backpacking for three weeks and it worked great on his IPod and rechargable batteries for the camera and GPS unit.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Some large cities had special tourist passes for the Metro/U-Bahn/Underground.


Great idea - thanks.



ProfCrash said:


> For those who are risk averse, you could get a solar charger and let that adsorb sunlight in your hotel room and recharge off of that. My fiancee used while backpacking for three weeks and it worked great on his IPod and rechargable batteries for the camera and GPS unit.


This is a good alternative, but I don't think this one will work for me. Being from Minnesota where it is gray and cloudy all winter long, I'm a little leery of using solar power. But more importantly, since we will be changing hotels often, the charger will spend most of it's time packed up. I don't think it could get an adequate charge. At least in my situation, I think an adapter would be more reliable.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I took an iGo adapter to China.  I have tips for my iPod, phone, Kindle and gameboy.  I had a converter (big boxy thing) but never needed to use it.  You will need a plug modifier-small dohicky that goes from US prong to whatever country you are in.  Find one that is multi-country.  I also have a splitter for the iGo so I can charge two units at a time.  I wouldn't bother carrying a laptop-most hotels have computers for guests to use.  Take extra memory cards for your camera though.  We had to buy one in China and it cost much more than in the states.  Take your phone and call the provider.  You can put international calling on for one month.  The calls are expensive but you can keep them short.  We needed to stay in touch as we have a failing parent to check up on.  I really like the iGo system.  I have left charger cords behind many times.  This is much easier to keep track of.  I also use it at home for my car.  It's much cheaper to buy than a car adapter for each unit.  Tips are only $10.00.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

thresel said:


> Take extra memory cards for your camera though. We had to buy one in China and it cost much more than in the states.


I'm guessing 16gig should be enough for me 

A helpful tip that my daughter figured out here in the states: instead of buying an overpriced memory card from a tourist location, she stopped someplace (it was actually a Walgreens) and had them copy her memory card to a CD. Then she could reuse her card. It was much cheaper than buying a new memory card; $5 versus $70.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I want to thank everyone!

You all gave me so much information, ideas, and suggestions about my Kindle and so many more topics. I've learned a lot, feel more informed about some things, and am getting very excited for my trip.

I'm going to print this thread and hang on to it now 

*Thanks for your help !!!*


----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello.

I travel a lot around Europe & Asia. Kindle charger is dual voltage, so you don't need any transformers/converters.

This is what I use:

Kensington Travel Plug Adapter with USB charger
http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-Travel-Adapter-Charger-33346/dp/B000BTL0OU/ref=cm_lmf_tit_9

or

Kensington International Travel Adapter
http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-33117-International-Travel-Adapter/dp/B0002H4YUI/ref=pd_bxgy_e_text_c

It worked in every country I visited.

and if you are bringing an iPod, iPhone, laptop & camera, you should really get this:

Belkin mini surge protector w/ USB charger

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-BZ103050vTVL-Surge-Protector-Charger/dp/B0017HF3XO/ref=cm_lmf_tit_10

It has dual voltage so it will work in Europe, US and Asia. And the USB charger can charge your iPod & iPhone.

Also, my only tip would be to write all your customer service numbers on the back of your cards, so you can immediately cancel. 
And make sure you have the emergency hotline of US Embassy in the country you are visiting. Any problems you may have, they can assist you.

I'm indebted to the US embassy in Jakarta, when my whole bag was stolen, including my money, ATM cards, IDs and passport, they helped me call my bank, and they replaced my passport, even picked me up from the police station & dropped me off to my hotel. And one of the wonderful people there gave me a bit of cash. Hahaha.

P.S. You can check my list: Essential Gadgets for the World Traveler
http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/listmania/fullview/R237G65PLN5DXP/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_2


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

excellent advice


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak (Jan 5, 2009)

idk if anyone suggested this but take old socks and underware because when u are done using them u can just throw them away to make more room in ur bag for suvenier lol thats what i did when i went to amsterdam brussels paris london and scotland


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow that's a lot to travel with! that's a couple thousand dollars worth of devices. 
I like the Archos Internet Tablet! It looks really cool.
Has anyone actually totalled up that cost of the electronic devices they carry with them?


----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Wow that's a lot to travel with! that's a couple thousand dollars worth of devices.
> I like the Archos Internet Tablet! It looks really cool.
> Has anyone actually totalled up that cost of the electronic devices they carry with them?


Hahaha. Yes, it's a lot to travel with. My carry-on Tumi luggage is only for my gadgets, my medicines, toothbrush/toothpaste & a set of clothes, in case my checked-baggage gets lost, which happened to me twice in the last year.

Archos Internet Media Tablet is indeed cool and I love the fact that I can put my whole Law & Order: Special Victims Unit collection there. I'm into the touch screen gadgets now, except for the Kindle. Aside from my MacBook, I have an HP tablet PC that I use as a notebook, since all my classes are online. I like doodling & drawing in my tablet.

And yeah, it's a pain to go through airport security all the time with all those devices. I almost always expect to be stopped and questioned by security. But I guess they just don't perceive me as a threat, being young and really tiny.

Also, on top of my travel insurance, I have a separate travel insurance that covers my gadgets exclusively.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Marcthekindlefreak said:


> take old socks and underware because when u are done using them u can just throw them away to make more room in ur bag for suvenier


I've heard of this before. Of course I had forgotten it, so I'm glad you reminded me!

Sorry to revive this thread again. I was out of town and away from KindleBoards so I hadn't seen the last few posts.

Thanks again for all the advice! Everybody had such great ideas and suggestions I really appreciate all your help!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Has anyone actually totalled up that cost of the electronic devices they carry with them?


Haven't bothered with the electronics, but the Pelican rollaboard I keep my camera gear in is insured for $12,000.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

geko29 said:


> Haven't bothered with the electronics, but the Pelican rollaboard I keep my camera gear in is insured for $12,000.


I love my camera, but obviously you have more gear than I do. WOW!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry to revive such an old thread, but my trip is just 12 days away and I'm still worried about blowing up some French hotel's electrical system.

*I found a curling iron that says "110v-220v 50.60hz" on it. I should be able to use that in France & Italy without a converter, right?*

I think my other electronics (ie, Kindle, iPod, phone, camera charger, netbook charger) only need the adapter for the plug-in, but I'm still a little leery about the heating device.

And no, I can't go without my curling iron. I don't use it to curl, I use it to calm down my curl. With my hair, if I don't use something, I look like Little Orphan Annie caught in a wind storm.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

(deep soothing breaths)

I use a converter with everything but that is me. If I stop using it on one thing, I will forget on something else and I will blow something up.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> (deep soothing breaths)


Thanks, I needed that


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

kim said:


> *I found a curling iron that says "110v-220v 50.60hz" on it. I should be able to use that in France & Italy without a converter, right?*
> 
> I think my other electronics (ie, Kindle, iPod, phone, camera charger, netbook charger) only need the adapter for the plug-in, but I'm still a little leery about the heating device.


I too cannot live without my hair straightners when traveling. However, my experience is that heating devices (hair dryers, straigtners, curling irons) -- no matter what the voltage -- _*always*_ burnout on me, even with a converter. Drop by a drug store when you arrive to your destination (there is always at least one at the train station) and buy a cheapie curling iron. It's well worth the $20 and you'll have it for the next time you're in Europe.

P.S. I just got back from my trip to Denmark and Germany on Sunday and my Kindle charger worked just fine with the standard adaptor.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> I too cannot live without my hair straightners when traveling. However, my experience is that heating devices (hair dryers, straigtners, curling irons) -- no matter what the voltage -- _*always*_ burnout on me, even with a converter. Drop by a drug store when you arrive to your destination (there is always at least one at the train station) and buy a cheapie curling iron. It's well worth the $20 and you'll have it for the next time you're in Europe.
> 
> P.S. I just got back from my trip to Denmark and Germany on Sunday and my Kindle charger worked just fine with the standard adaptor.


Thanks for the advice. It sounds like getting one there is the best option. I'll be on one of those tours where every second of your day is preplanned for you, so I hope I'm able to find something.

So how was your trip? What was the most memorable part? Did you post pictures someplace?


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

kim said:


> Sorry to revive such an old thread, but my trip is just 12 days away and I'm still worried about blowing up some French hotel's electrical system.


I'm GLAD you revived this thread! It started before I got my Kindle and joined the board, and I didn't see it before. Lots of super helpful info here!

I have only three comments to add:

1) Download the latest travel guides to your Kindle before you leave the States. Frommer's and Rick Steeves have a number of guidebooks on Kindle now. Can't wait to use them instead of carrying those bulky travel books!

2) We found inexpensive internet cafes just about everywhere we went in Italy. (Not really cafes... no food, just lines of computers, and no privacy, so you might not want to check your bank balance and such.) It was nice to keep in touch with family, friends and the office without having to lug the heavy laptop.

3) My husband got an international calling plan for his Blackberry from T-Mobile... calls cost about $1 a minute. That was fine when we were choosing to make calls, but GETTING unimportant calls really got expensive! (Example: "Wanna play tennis this afternoon? Oh, yeah, I forgot you guys were in Italy. Having fun? How's the weather?" ) Arrgghh! And caller ID doesn't work, so if it rings, you're gonna answer it. Not sure about a solution to that problem. We should have used my cell instead... fewer people have my cell number!

HAVE FUN and tell us about your trip when you get home!


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh -- one more thought and then I'll shut up!

If you upload your pictures to Flickr every day or so, you'll have a secure backup of your photos.  If your camera gets lost or stolen (or if you blow it up using the wrong outlet), at least you'd have your photos.  

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello, everybody!

This seems to be the thread for my question... I live in Europe and I'm seriously considering buying a Kindle. I know they won't ship it here, but that's not biggy. I can have it shipped to my sister's home in Texas and bring it back this summer when I go there on vacation. My question is: Can I use it here? Will I be able to buy books from here and load then? And does it load through a Mac?

Any input will be appreciated. Tks!!!

Anastasia


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Anastasia,

Welcome. Glad to have you here.

I spent a month in Switzerland and Germany last year and my Kindle worked just fine. As long as you have a US based Amazon account and have your Kindle registered to that account, you'll be able to buy Kindle books. You'll need to transfer them with the USB cable but that's easy to do. Yes, Kindles work with Macs, no problem. 

Keep in mind, you are not locked into buying books only from Amazon. You can get free books from a variety of sources and also buy books from other sites, such as Fictionwise and All Romance ebooks that will work on your Kindle.

L


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 7, 2009)

Fantastic information, Leslie. Thank you so much. And tks for the welcome too.

One more question, if you don't mind. You said as long as I have a US based Amazon account. I do. But my CC is European. Will that still work? I wonder...

Have a great day.

Anastasia


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You also have to have a US based credit card that you tie to the Amazon account.  With a US mailing address attached to it as, I believe, the primary address.  There are a number of ex-pat Kindle owners on the forums; I'm sure someone will chime in with suggestions. . . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think people manage with the European CC by buying giftcards and putting them on their account. Alternatively, you might register your Kindle to your sister's account and then reimburse her for the books you buy.

If you don't have a Kindle registered to the account, you won't even have the option to buy a Kindle book. The buttons won't work for you....if that makes sense.

L


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 7, 2009)

Great. One of those solutions should be possible. Thanks a mil!!!!

Anastasia


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

I am not sure if this will work, but you can always open an account using your sisters credit card, then add yours to the account after it is opened.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

All the other answers are spot on - however, another option could be to open a credit card just for kindling at your sister's address.  I use a credit card with my cousin's address and have no problem with Amazon and many other places.  I also buy gift cards strictly for purchasing books.


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you all! You guys are super!

Anastasia


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Anastasia - Don't forget you'll need one of these...


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 7, 2009)

Tks, Kim!!

Anastasia


----------

